# 82nd Airborne Divison pictures



## D-n-A (18 Feb 2005)

http://www.poggiodeldrago.com/airborne82/images/real_gallery/thumbs.php?dir=Real%2082nd%20Images&lang=it&page=1


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Feb 2005)

Does one of the 249 gunners have an Elcan? - page 4     :-\

-edit - oh wait, it bears some differences from ours - same company though?


----------



## karl28 (18 Feb 2005)

The photos look great


----------



## D-n-A (18 Feb 2005)

Yup. I've seen a lot of M249 an M240 gunners with the C79(or whatever they call it).


----------



## purple peguin (19 Feb 2005)

they seem to have a different selection of weapons ie. scoped rifle on the first page, shot gun, m29 saw without stock.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Feb 2005)

M-14 outfitted as sniper rifle.


----------



## D-n-A (19 Feb 2005)

purple peguin said:
			
		

> they seem to have a different selection of weapons ie. scoped rifle on the first page, shot gun, m29 saw without stock.




I'm guessing your referring to the M249 paratrooper model, it does have a butt, its retractable.   The M14 with the sights, etc is a M21, some of the newer ones with syenthetic stocks, etc are the M21 Designated Marksman Rifle. Everyone else has M4s, M16A2s and M16A4s.


----------



## DannyBoy (12 Sep 2005)

oooo that m14 looks sexy, i wish i had one ;D


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2005)

You have a long way to go Danny Boy.  You will probably be hittin the road very soon.   :


----------



## DannyBoy (13 Sep 2005)

haha lol ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Sep 2005)

DannyBoy - Knock it off with the one liners. If you have something substantial or interesting to add to a thread, feel free. Otherwise, cease and desist or my magic 8-ball says  "Future Uncertain" when it comes to ol DannyBoy

Your one free warning

Army.ca Staff


----------



## GO!!! (14 Sep 2005)

Mbrs of that div just completed 2 cbt jumps in Afghanistan as well. 

As did a unit of the newly formed Afghan National army.

HUAH!!


----------



## Rebel Soldier (14 Sep 2005)

w00000000t  im gonna want alot more info on this in the futur!


----------



## D-n-A (14 Sep 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Mbrs of that div just completed 2 cbt jumps in Afghanistan as well.
> 
> As did a unit of the newly formed Afghan National army.
> 
> HUAH!!



Were they actuall combat jumps(did they get the stars on their jump wings)? Or just training jumps in theatre?


----------



## paracowboy (14 Sep 2005)

combat jumps. And they DID see combat. There have been many more combat jumps in Iraq and Afghanistan than ever make the news.


----------



## KevinB (14 Sep 2005)

FWIW on the US CBT Jumps - you can only get one star / theatre / mission

 Do a fewCbt jump in Iraq and Afghan -- still only one gold star...

GWOT is considered one for that count.

 Panama was the other theatre - and if you have three - it would be a Vietnam vet...

Plenty of info on US Cbt Jumps over at LF or SOCNET


----------

